# Granny flat to house



## joker538 (18 Jan 2014)

Hi
I have a 2 storey 2 bedroom Grammy flat built onto the side of my house. I want to separate it and have it as it as a separate house. I was wondering is there a planning precedent for this?
Thanks


----------



## Sandals (18 Jan 2014)

Am aware of house that had such a flat off main house. separate entrances. They have now blocked up front door into flat and have opened up new door from main house to flat. Too costly to have separate.


----------



## Leo (20 Jan 2014)

Most planning grants for granny flats include conditions barring separation. Does the flat have separate water/gas/electricity supplies?


----------



## joker538 (26 Jan 2014)

Flat has separate water, gas and electricity connection (granny flat supply for esb). You are right about the planning condition barring separation.


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2014)

joker538 said:


> You are right about the planning condition barring separation.



That answers your question.


----------

